# Burton Uninc and Lib Tech MTX



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

i have the opportunity to get a used Burton Uninc for around 
175-200ish. its used but its in great condition.

or a Lib tech MTX for around the same price. both, i can get 
for around the same price. also in great condition.

im leaning more towards the Lib tech but im not sure which one
to get.

im around 170ish. 5foot 8in. i am more of a freestyle rider.
please help.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MTX is something you need to try before you buy trust me.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

ok i understand. but is it like super stiff. or 
super something i should know?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MTX is the edge its like a serrated knife you need to ride it first before buying it blind. The MTX board itself isn't anything more than midstiff in my opinion.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

so i should get the burton uninc?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Depends on the shape of the board.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

The MTX takes a bit of getting used to. It's something you should try before you buy it. They're both good boards.


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

get the uninc !! 156 its all you need ! best board out there.

mxt lib tech its like every body said ! ride a demo first before you buy blind...

and every body know that uninc is one of the best out there !!!


----------

